# Ammonium Sulfate



## ThomasTTTF (Jul 12, 2021)

First time using ammonium sulfate this spring.
I bought a 40lb bag of ammonium sulfate.
It is obviously in granular form. Do I dissolve and spray it or just spread the granular form?
Also, at what rate are you going out at?
Appreciate any help or advice applying this product.
Thank you.


----------



## JML (Jul 26, 2021)

http://agebb.missouri.edu/fertcalc/

You can either spread as a granular or dissolve using hot water- save a milk jug. Most would advise against spreading more than .5lbs/1000sqft in a single application.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

JML said:


> … either spread as a granular or dissolve…


^+1



JML said:


> Most would advise against spreading more than .5lbs/1000sqft in a single application.


What kind of push spreader can do .5lbs of product per 1000 sqft? I find it difficult to evenly spread anything less than 1 lb of any granular product per 1000 sqft with a push spreader.

I've spread from 1 to 4.75lbs of ammonium sulfate per 1000 sqft.


----------



## JML (Jul 26, 2021)

Lawn Whisperer said:


> What kind of push spreader can do .5lbs of product per 1000 sqft? I find it difficult to evenly spread anything less than 1 lb of any granular product per 1000 sqft with a push spreader.
> 
> I've spread from 1 to 4.75lbs of ammonium sulfate per 1000 sqft.


Remember it's not .5lbs of product. It's .5lbs of pure nitrogen. So if you're using your AMS, thats 21% nitrogen. So you'd need 2.4lbs of product per 1000. 
So small lawn = handheld spreader.


----------



## shifco (Oct 5, 2021)

The AMS I bought was from a farmer coop and had "spray grade" on it. That just means more pure and fully dissolvable. If not spray grade it may have more dirty particles I think that could clog a sprayer. Above said, applying dry, you want to NOT apply it when grass has dew for risk of burning. I applied mine in the evening and watered in after 12 hours or so. For foliar spraying, I've heard you want to use less, aiming for <.25 N#/k. For my dry spread, I did maybe .75 N#/k. 
As JML said, think how much N, not how much product. AMS is 21% N.


----------

